# Soda makes my tummy sore =(



## uptotrix

ok so, heres the deal. When I normally drink soda nothing happens, but now, if I have just a can, my stomach cramps for a day or 2 and I feel really gassy! is soda really bad during pregnancy? today my neighbor told me it makes the baby colicky! any experiences?


----------



## luz

i don't have any personal experience with this, but it's probably because all those extra bubbles are causing excess gas. Seems likethe easiest thing to do is just avoid soda while you're pregnant.


----------



## Jess137

It upsets my tummy too but I drink it anyway...stupid I know!


----------



## Fortune Cooki

Hmm, I drink bubbly water but don't have issues, so not sure if it's the carbonation. I recommend not drinking it though, because your body is trying to tell you it doesn't like it for a reason. If you are addicted to the flavor or whatever, have you tried a soda with more natural ingredients to see if it makes a difference?


----------



## uptotrix

Fortune Cooki said:


> Hmm, I drink bubbly water but don't have issues, so not sure if it's the carbonation. I recommend not drinking it though, because your body is trying to tell you it doesn't like it for a reason. If you are addicted to the flavor or whatever, have you tried a soda with more natural ingredients to see if it makes a difference?

lol no actually I havent..I love my soda!!! urgh. guess ima have to find an alternative or leave it altogether =( thanks guys


----------



## uptotrix

Jess137 said:


> It upsets my tummy too but I drink it anyway...stupid I know!

 I was doing that till now.. its worse cuz I really crave it lol. but my tummy hurts for like days so I guess Ill stop.. =(


----------



## alexz12775

Its probably the caffeine/carbonation I would stay away from it.


----------

